# Report: Dwight Howard hits blind FTs



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Dwight Howard's struggles at the free throw line are well known. Turns out the problem may be his eyes -- and the fact he's using them.
> 
> Howard challenged Houston Rockets teammate and 84.2 percent free throw shooter James Harden to a free throw contest where both had to shoot 10 with their eyes closed. Howard came out on top by sinking eight shots, according to a report by the Houston Chronicle.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9...n-rockets-beats-james-harden-blind-ft-contest


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

God help us if he learns to shoot FTs


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If Dwight starts shooting 75% and continues getting to the line around 10 times a game, he'll add 2.5 free points to his scoring average. If Harden is also getting to the line 10 times a game, they shouldn't suffer through many scoring droughts even when their shots aren't falling. That along with Howard's defense and rebounding could make Houston a 55 win team this season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Another story how Howard has fixed his FT shooting? This time by closing his eyes?

Yea..... no.

Remember he fixed it last year? Its an ongoing story. Remember how Shaq fixed his every offseason as well?

Howard will continue to be a terrible freethrow shooter.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Another story how Howard has fixed his FT shooting? This time by closing his eyes?
> 
> Yea..... no.
> 
> ...


Shaq's motion was more broken than Dwight's, though. Blake Griffin completely changed his form last season and saw a small boost almost immediately. Karl Malone completely rebuilt his shot in Utah and went on to be steadily above 75%. It's not impossible.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll believe it win I see it. Also, regarding historically bad free throw shooters improving their percentages...Tim Duncan last season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I like how it's a "Report" lol


----------

